# Tumeric



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

So I've recently been looking into starting our dog on tumeric as I have read many people's first hand accounts of its benefits for many ailments.

I know people in India have mentioned that they use it as a cure for pigeon pox, just like horse owners use it on skin growths.

Has anyone tried it?

I am esp interested in the claim that it is protects the liver and helps increase liver function. But I cannot find any info on feeding dosages and requirements for pigeons.

Does anyone have any experience in the matter?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Reliable scientific researched data in this sphere is not available but turmeric indeed has many health benefits.
It is used on pigeons for coccidiosis and e.coli and other bacterial infections which is caused by injuries too,when meds are not available. Many over here use turmeric for pigeons with other spices (which they don't share). Also used for external applications on wounds mixed with other species which works better,much better than topical antibiotic creams


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Reliable scientific researched data in this sphere is not available but turmeric indeed has many health benefits.
> It is used on pigeons for coccidiosis and e.coli and other bacterial infections which is caused by injuries too,when meds are not available. Many over here use turmeric for pigeons with other spices (which they don't share). Also used for external applications on wounds mixed with other species which works better,much better than topical antibiotic creams


thanks Jass 

any idea what doses they are given and how? Someone told me they put it in the water but it seems that (in dogs and horses at least) tumeric is only soluble and bio activated in oil or alcohol (obviously can't use alcohol in pigeons!) and with the addition of freshly ground pepper.

Someone else said they put it on the oiled feed. They also add moringa powder, which i only heard of recently.

Do you use any of these spices?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

The dosage is just a small ball the size of black pepper piece,given by making hard balls by adding a little water,down the throat.
When a bird is sick my first appraoch is to treat it with meds. These things are used weekly to boost the immunity and prevention.
Black pepper is used with some other spices given weekly to cure digestion problems.


----------

